# Six Sigma Overview



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 مارس 2009)

To know what “Six Sigma”means
To be able to explain the meaning of Six Sigma as a measure of a product’s ability to meet customer requirements
To be able to explain the meaning of Six Sigma as a change initiative in a business​


----------

